# Pippen comeback? Great Scottie!



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

> Pippen, who turned 41 on Sept. 25, says he's in better condition and health than at any time in the last five years. And in the Eastern Conference, his veteran presence could change the balance of power and be a major influence in the playoffs. Or he might be the long-sought backup to relieve the pressure on the Suns' Steve Nash. The possibilities are intriguing. LINK


Thoughts?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

SIGN HIM SIGN HIM SIGN HIM!!!! One of the TOP 25 PLAYERS OF ALL TIME!!! 10-15mpg is PERFECT!!!


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

They should make him race Dick Bavetta before letting him back.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Smockgirl said:


> They should make him race Dick Bavetta before letting him back.



:lol:


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

at this point he is better than Marcus Banks. I say Suns should sign him to a 10 day contract and see what he can bring to the team. And, if he is a value to a championship run then sign him to a Vet's min.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> With most of the league's stars and decision-makers gathering at the All-Star weekend festivities in Las Vegas, Pippen, 41, announced he's hoping for a late-season return to a contending team -- preferably in a warm-weather city -- nearly two years after he left the league.



Someone's trying hard to set up a meeting with Mr. Colangelo.

Warm city, contender? Is Phoenix NOT the best choice for him? He would be a wonder at point forward.
All he would have to do is pass, which he is very good at. 

I agree with Wildby.


----------

